# Day 3 & 21 bloodtests



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi all

Can anybody tell me what the specific names of the day 3 & 21 blood tests are?  I'm off to London for an appointment and want my latest hormone levels to take with me. Rather than go through my GP I spoke to the receptionist & practice nurse has agreed to do bloods but she wants to know what to write on the blood forms.

Thankyou

SarSim x


----------



## Hoppity (Mar 19, 2012)

I had mine done this month too,

From memory-and I hope someone will correct me if I'm wrong..

CD 3: FSH, LH, (I also had prolactin but not sure if these needs doing more than once)
CD21: Progesterone

All the best for your appointment

J


----------



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for your prompt response. All the best with your fertility journey x


----------

